# 600 members!



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I just saw that we have 600 members now, wow! I remember when it was just a couple of hundred! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That's the size of the town I was born in!


----------

